# Work Mate 550



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I have used my Work Mate 550 for years for many woodworking and renovating projects. I mainly use the table to place my small Tile Saw 7" onto. As many of you know, the table to is made of particle board and if it gets wet it will separate and deteriorate. 

I will attempt to rebuild my tabletop for the Work Mate 550. The model number for my stand is WM425 Type3. I plan on using 3/4" (18mm) plywood laminate together. The original table top was 1" in thickness and I have decided to build the Binford 2000 model. 

I bought a 4x8 sheet of 3/4" plywood for $32.00. Using two layers I will laminate the sheets together and use Maple hardwood around the edge for added strength and durability. I will use biscuits to join the hardwood to the edge of the 2-ply top and then use some laminate to seal the top. I have scrap pieces of hardwood left over from other projects which will be used for the edging. One can of contact cement was purchased for $14.00.

Sketch up will be used to draw the top and lay it out so they can use this template for their own tables provided of course it is the same table.

I will provide photos and document my progress step by step.

Stay tune.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

awaiting your updates. i have an old workmate that is in need of a new top. i don't use it much any more because the top is so messed up.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Those work mates are very handy. My clones only have MDF tops, so I do not leave them outside.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

I can't wait to see this make over! Keep us posted thanks


----------



## friendly1too (Sep 25, 2004)

I had some scrap 2x12 pine, so I used a couple of pieces of that to make a top for mine. It's heavy, but holds the dogs great.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

A friend of mine had one in his back yard vegetable garden and asked me to repair the top. All I did was tear-off the top and replace it with Veranda (similar to Trex). It was a simple matter to redrill the dog holes. That thing should now last many years with zero maintenance. He was thrilled and asked me why they don't come like that when new. $


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought I would post some pictures to show you what sort of shape my Workmate was in.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Using 3/4" Birch, I ripped the boards intotwo pieces 6" x 28". 

I will use some leftover hardwood to edge the piece to its final dimension of 7 1/2" wide by 29 1/2" long. The remaining pieces will follow suit to their appropriate size.

I already had the home centre rip a piece to 28 inches for me. Easier for me to handle smaller pieces.

I used two scrap pieces of 3/8" plywood to help me clamp the two pieces of plywood.

I spread some Titebond glue on using a ink roller and tacked the pieces together using some 1" brad nails. This stops the pieces from sliding around when you clamp them together.

I also had to determine the dimension for the holes. Using a square I drew lines and then used a ruler to determine the dimensions. I will make a test piece out of 1/4 hardboard to test the measurements, if they work then I will drill my laminated piece of plywood accordingly.

Here are some pictures to show you what I did.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> I thought I would post some pictures to show you what sort of shape my Workmate was in.


Dan, I can understand why you wanted to replace the top.........:blink:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Today I cut the rest of the plywood for the other two pieces for the workmate. 

I ripped a piece of Oak down into 1 3/8" strips to be used for edging around the three pieces.

Using a biscuit joiner I attached the hardwood edging and clamped it up. I will leave it set to dry over night.

I will pick up a sheet of 1/4" hardboard on my way home from work. I will use this to make a template and test the holes I need to drill. Hopefully this will save me from making any mistakes and allow me an opportunity to adjust my measurements prior to drilling the holes in the finished pieces.

I have included some photos to show what I have done to date.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking good Dan; But I honestly don't see why your replacing that perfectly good top. 

Looks a lot better than the top on my work mate.

When ya get done come on down you can help me replace mine. :yes2:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

The top was good for another couple of years but its been some time since I did a project for me! <vbg>

Today I drilled the holes and just in the process of laminating the top. I even found some Black laminate for the top, how good is that and it was free!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I have now finished the top and must say it was fun and challenging. 

The first thing I did was laminate the top onto the three pieces. I was given a black piece of laminate form a friend to use for this project. It actually looks very sharp in black and matches the color from the old top.

I had to change my game plan on how I marked the holes. 

Initially I was going to use hardboard and double sided tape to drill the holes. After running into a few hiccups on the first piece I decided to change gears.

I found the easiest thing to do was drill the 33/64" hole first. I had to buy this bit from Lee Valley and then use a round rasp to achieve a snug fit for the cleat. A tight fit is crucial when doing this.

I have included pictures with explanations on how I did things. 

If you have any questions or comments you can post them for me to read.

Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is the finished Workmate Table.

I would recommend this to anyone who wants to rebuild their workmate. The top is now very strong after using two layers of 3/4" plywood and using the oak hardwood edging helps stop any flexing of the top.

I decided not to drill any more holes in it. I can honesty say I never used the other holes so why make more work and more holes.

Good luck and I hope this helps you. Hopefully I have outlined my steps clearly for you and if you are unsure of anything I did please drop me a line.

P.S.
Had to share my tool purchase as well.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice result, Dan.

Always good to add to toy box.....


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i liked the other top more.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great job repurposing Dan!! I was following this thread all along, thinking that this 'size' of a surface would be awfully handy. Finding one of these used/cheap shouldn't be a problem around here. How sturdy would you say it is? I'm not thinking of poundind on it with a mallet sturdy, but more along the lines of a platform for a lazy susan used for spraying. Light assembly and staging. I'd think something along the lines of very light weight to maybe 30-40 pounds? 

bill


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Bill

The table is rated for 550 lbs according to the manufacturer. If you intend to use it as a spray table I see no problem with it.

I have had mine for years and it has provided me a great work surface.

LOL As for Chris Curl I can ship the old ones out to you to use for yours.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Come to think about it, I've got one of the smaller ones. I brought it to the shop I work at, years ago, because it came in handy when I use to do metal cutting machine rebuilding. Used it to hold parts for blue fitting. And at the time, I wasn't into woodworking as I am now. Well, because most machines come from overseas now, and not worth rebuilding, I don't do any more of it. My workmate is mostly a catch-all at the shop now. Sooo, I think your post, Dan, has me thinking I will removed the tops (greasy and messed up), steam clean the frame, and bring it home and make a new top for it! It will definitely come in handy with my new hobby --- woodworking!!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks dan! 

mine is a regular workmate. there are no numbers after it, just "Workmate"


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are two more shots of the Workmate table top. The other picture I posted is sort of small.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Are you going to move that to the dining room or leave in the shop???????


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe but it may be a bit small


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh come on Dan, it's the perfect kids table. 

Nice job BTW. I really like my workmate, use if for a lot of things.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks and yes I am sure the kids will be playing on it. Should be able to hold both of them no problem.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks really nice , Well done Dan


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

That workmate looks too good to use now! Well done, your upgrade has it looking better than new. I find that a lower shelf and a filler strip between the jaws makes my workmate much more versatile - see pic. It's always handy to be able to lay tools aside on the lower shelf during a job, and having a bigger top deck as 'default' lets me put things like a planer-thicknesser and a chop-saw on there. The filler strip has pointy sides that engage the grooves in the workmate's jaws.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

JCJCJC said:


> That workmate looks too good to use now! Well done, your upgrade has it looking better than new. I find that a lower shelf and a filler strip between the jaws makes my workmate much more versatile - see pic. It's always handy to be able to lay tools aside on the lower shelf during a job, and having a bigger top deck as 'default' lets me put things like a planer-thicknesser and a chop-saw on there. The filler strip has pointy sides that engage the grooves in the workmate's jaws.


Thanks John it was a much needed repair for me. I really like your idea for the bottom shelf, I will use some scrap plywood and cut it to size to fit the bottom.

As for the filler strip I do have one, it is black as well and blends in.  I have thought of routing a "V" groove in it and then glue the opposing profile on the abutting other two panels. This will facilitate them going together and sitting flush on the surface. The edge is made of hardwood and is 3/4" thick so I shouldn't have any problems doing this.

Again thanks for sharing your ideas and for your kind words.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dan welcome back, you are as thorough as ever at documenting your operations. I have missed you my friend .


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

A lot better now. Great job on it. 



______________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------

